# Should i put the babies back in the nest box?



## woodleighcreek (Apr 12, 2011)

My two week old Jersey Wooly kits are just starting to jump out of the next box. When ever I see them out, I put them back in. Is that the right thing to do? Or should I let them stay out. They know how to get back in.


----------



## chicksandrabbitsohmy (Apr 12, 2011)

I have some about the same age, and they go in and out as they please. Mama takes care of them pretty well..They might also start eating real food soon too..Very cute!


----------



## Legacy (Apr 12, 2011)

I put mine back in if they don't look as though they could get in by them selves easily. better safe than sorry. It doesn't take long to go from needing a boost to jumping in and out.


----------

